
Basecamp's cofounder explains why it ditched Google Cloud for Amazon this summer - ciguy
https://www.businessinsider.com/basecamp-google-cloud-amazon-aws-2019-8
======
pdelgallego
Sound Interesting, but its behind a paywall

~~~
pmontra
I managed to read it by hitting stop after the text appeared and switching to
reader mode (Firefox Android.)

Basically, Google Storage failed at least three times and they didn't have
absolutely any way to get to their files. They are setting up manual access
from multiple zones in AWS. They say it takes a lot of work but at least they
can access the files from another zone of one fails. With Google it's all or
nothing.

~~~
pdelgallego
I found a copy in another website.

[https://trulytimes.com/basecamps-cofounder-explains-why-
it-d...](https://trulytimes.com/basecamps-cofounder-explains-why-it-ditched-
google-cloud-for-amazon-this-summer-amzn-goog-googl.html)

